# broom choice



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use my skidsteer pickup broom mostly for sand clean up in the spring. It has poly bristles on it right now and was think of switching them to 50 poly 50 wire.. The sweeper does not sweep that great right now compared to my 3 point hitch sweeper that has the 50/50 broom on it. Does anyone think the bristle switch would help or is it something else.


----------



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if it will help or not, but all we use on our sweepsters, for snow removal, is 50/50 poly/steel. Sweep cleaner, last longer.


----------

